
Mind Body Problems - Dowwie
https://mindbodyproblems.com/
======
Dowwie
The author discusses his work with Russ on this week's EconTalk:
[http://www.econtalk.org/john-horgan-on-mind-body-
problems](http://www.econtalk.org/john-horgan-on-mind-body-problems)

